# Street Dreams Detail: Lamborghini LP640 Rosso Vik



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*LP640 in a rare color, Rosso Vik

4 day complete detail and paint correction










Few shots of the defects in sunlight, all front hood and bumper wrapped in clear film









































































Necessary for cleaning front wheel wells....



















The car has carbon ceramic brakes, no chemical wheel cleaner was used. Heavy dilution of pH car shampoo and various brushes worked fine.










Tires stripped of old dressing, wheel wells degreased as well










Pre-wash cleanup










Sprayed down the entire car with a diluted degreaser to strip off prior protection and loosen up some grime, car was pressured washed again and began the 2 bucket wash with CG citrus shampoo




























The car had a lot of bonded contaminants and a very rough feel, clay process took close to 2hours to complete










Plenty of paint to work with, diamond hard clearcoat :shakehead:










Started paint correction on the front hood and bumper both of which wrapped in clear film.

RIDS and swirls










After a few passes compoudning










Front bumper, 50/50










More film










After










Now onto the more serious stuff, the entire finish had some light wash marring with lots of RIDS and DA sanding scratches from the factory.

Sand scratches and pig tailing...














































Holograms too










After several passes compounding and polishing



















Refining the coarse finish left from compounding at.... 2300rpm :crasy:

1900 and slower passes during the polishing stage, working products at 1500rpm does very little for extremely hard paint










foam compounding roof




























50/50























































Side mirror, far less aggressive combos needed here :headbang:



















Running board before










During










After



















Before









After










Couldn't machine this so I went old school, corrected about 80%




























After correction moved to the interior

Jean transfer on the leather










After










Everything all finished










Protected all the carbon trim with Opti Seal










Engine bay as well










Few last touches










After about 32hours the end result





































Wheels layered up with Rejex










Some direct sun shots


















































































Back inside for the water wipedown


























*


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks fantastic Dave, well done.


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

OMG fantastic finish! Could you write what have you used for polishing and combouding becouse my car has very hard paint too ?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice detail.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

looks amazing, nice work:thumb:


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great write up

Looks stunning


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

Top work, on a top car. Fantastic.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing work Dave :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

my favourite detailer on here. :thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

that is a stunning looking car. You've really brought out everything it has to offer too.


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Stunning, what a dream machine !


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Thye car, the colour, the work, the result......... all jaw droppingly awesome :thumb:


----------



## Tazza (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow best I've seen!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work on a great car good write up to


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Este trabalho tem a qualidade do carro, Parabéns Dave:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I am sure the italians have a word to describe such a result, the closest i can get is uuummphhh


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Great job, stunning car!:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Absolutely superb finish!


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Top work, Stunning car.


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice detail.


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

one of the nicest lambos ive seen, probably because of the colour, dont think ive seen one like that before. nice work too, it just brings out teh colour soo much


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Thats stunning !!!


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Thats lovely! Awesome job!


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

I kepp coming back to this thread. I think I'm in love!


----------



## Jon Allen (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow :doublesho :argie:

That looks stunning in red :argie:

Jon :buffer:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, superb.......

and a brilliant write up...thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## FlawlessShine (Mar 30, 2010)

We spoke about your work.....Excellent Craftmanship!!!!:thumb:


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Simply fantastic work and what a stunning looking car..


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

That is beautiful


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice ! Looks fab in red 

Baz


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Lovely job, looks great


----------



## Mike_Rose (Jul 21, 2008)

Top job mate - was it me or did the finish improve on the pics after the water wipe down (whatever that is)?


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Fantastic work mate, that colour is jaw dropping! :doublesho

Love your write ups also, so informative, I've learnt a hell of a lot from you, keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

One word for that 'STUNNING' :thumb:


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Always enjoyed your write ups, and this is no different. 

Top detail on an awesome car :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Customer was so pleased with his lambo he asked if he could drop of his 360 the following day... I planned for a few days off but I kindly accepted and finished it yesterday










:thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

that lambo is gorgeous:doublesho ferrari aint bad either:thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow thats phenominal mate! Whats the little trolley that you are using during the paint correction stage??

Cheers

Tim


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

dont usually comment on details - just tend to look at the pictures


but that lambo deserves some praise.

so hats off dude!


----------



## detailer mike (Mar 8, 2010)

fantastic work on fantastic cars as usual :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Awesome! Im not saing youre the best detailer ive seen in the world but your in the top 1! :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

dazzlers82 said:


> that lambo is gorgeous:doublesho ferrari aint bad either:thumb:


Owner has excellent taste, and likes loud exhausts! Larini systems kit on the LP and a Tubi exhaust on the 360 :devil:



twoscoops said:


> Wow thats phenominal mate! Whats the little trolley that you are using during the paint correction stage??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tim


Its called a racatac rolling creeper, great item and very lightweight because its all aluminum

detailersdomain.com



badly_dubbed said:


> dont usually comment on details - just tend to look at the pictures
> 
> but that lambo deserves some praise.
> 
> so hats off dude!


Many thanks


----------



## tapeit (May 9, 2010)

great write up and a great car, very jealous of you working on cars like this!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! that looks absolutely stunning!! Fantastic detail!! :argie:


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow! That colour is even more gorgeous now...

May I ask why you used a sponge to wash the car? Rather than a mitt?


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks stunning, great work


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That colour is superb


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

lemkey said:


> Wow! That colour is even more gorgeous now...
> 
> May I ask why you used a sponge to wash the car? Rather than a mitt?


Its just a very soft foam square, sponges are for dishes. To be honest that is a really nice thing to wash with because it glides across paint very well and is always in 100% constant contact with paint (sometimes microfiber mitts are not depending on which way the fibers are bent)

Plus the bright yellow color and square design makes seeing dirt very easy so you never have any hidden grit in your wash mitt! I love my lambswool mitts but they can hide some grime if your not careful


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

That is some really good work and writeup.


----------



## jashton (May 15, 2010)

Great work, and what a beautiful car!


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice!!! :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks all. Should be doing another Lamborghini in 2 weeks, its Gallardo yet has almost 2x the HP as this one.... hmmmmm


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Great work! love that color, too.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Simply stunning


----------



## Wrobel (May 2, 2010)

Incredible! :doublesho


----------



## Dgioconto (May 19, 2010)




----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

That is a monster!! amazing work there!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

StuaR32t said:


> That is a monster!! amazing work there!


Indeed. Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work and very nice pictures!


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

i wouldn't be able to detail it, i wouldn't be able to walk away from it. Stunning car, brilliant correction on it chap!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

kash said:


> i wouldn't be able to detail it, i wouldn't be able to walk away from it. Stunning car, brilliant correction on it chap!


It has quite a presence, thanks for the words man!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Speechless, no words to describe that detail. Seriously wicked is as good it gets this being a family show  

EPIC :thumb: I knew if I waited long enough the right word would appear.

Mike Jack and Joe :wave:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another top job Dave :thumb:

Love that colour it reminds of the Ferrari 430 Scuderia i corrected months ago !

Mario


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great detail super write up to


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> Another top job Dave :thumb:
> 
> Love that colour it reminds of the Ferrari 430 Scuderia i corrected months ago !
> 
> Mario


That would probably be Rosso Rubino, deep red with metallic flake yes?


----------

